# Seeking Job in Adelaide SA



## AlexHope (Oct 21, 2010)

G'day mates,
I'm a newbie's here seeking job opportuinities in Adelaide SA. 
My family with approved PR(Australian Permanent Residency) emigration would be locating at Gawler, Adelaide SA. on the 1st Jan. 2011. 
I'm a CAD draftsman with working experiences in Consultant(Architect's/Engineering firm) /Turnkey Contractor(Building Construction) / Manufacturing(Precast Components Building System.)
My current job position is 'Technical Co-ordination /Drafter' specialised in Metal Roof Truss & Framing Building System.
Please assist me to the best of yr knowledge/info. in seeking any available job relating to my field of interests as the above-mentioned.
Thank you.


----------

